# Jointing / Planing Service?



## jeblet (Nov 30, 2012)

I do a couple of wood projects a year...not enough to justify owning a jointer and planer (sigh). Is there somewhere I can take my big-box lumber to have them jointed and planed? I live in the Dallas area.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can order lumber surfaced to any thickness you want at Brazos Lumber or Central Hardwoods. Brazos is located in Grand Prairie in the neighborhood of six flags. Central is in the Forest Lane/ Harry Hines area. 

A week ago harbor freight had a nice 6" jointer at the store behind Town East Mall for about $150.00. This was one they had on display but it still had the cosmoline on it.


----------

